# Distribution Center Orientation



## Ruckus20

Hey everybody I received  an email saying that my pre-employment screening is complete and now have an orientation date. I called HR and asked if this meant I had the job due to the fact I need to leave a notice with my current employer. Does this mean I have the job? I’m confused.. HR also told me congrats and yes but still wasn’t 100% sold that I have the job. I haven’t had a face to face interview or anything. Thanks


----------



## dcworker

be prepared to work mandatory overtime been like this since march


----------



## FrankM0421

No interview they pretty much just hire anyone. People don't last at the DC's. They will go over safety stuff and give you a vague description of what you'll be doing.


----------



## stillsearching

I didn't get interviewed or drug tested, just got an offer letter and orientation date.  At orientation, we got our schedule for the first 3 weeks.  I started working the next day.


----------



## Ruckus20

It’s a pretty good starting hourly rate. Thanks for the replies. Used to hard work, hope it’s not ridiculous.


----------



## ItChecksOut

You should have the job, my orientation day was a paid 4 or 5 hours for the day.

I was never interviewed,  just given a tour and was asked if I wanted a job.


----------



## Dcnewb4now

Local dc’s don’t do the hiring anymore, hq does. Also no drug tests during Covid and they dropped the physical aptitude test as well.

about ot, we have only had voluntary which is good cause I sign up for all I can.


----------



## Ruckus20

I was wondering about a physical. Sounds great thanks for the input! I’m excited to start. Orientation is next Tuesday.


----------



## dabeastfromtheeast

And if you are worried about it, you won't be expected to work mando OT for your first several weeks/months. Only once you are capable of running 100% and your trainer/OM is comfortable it, will they put you on the OT list.


----------



## Devonte

Do they drug test during orientation?


----------



## Johnyj7657

If you have a pulse you have a job.

Place is full of drug addicts /junkies so no they don't drug test


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

Devonte said:


> Do they drug test during orientation?


No. Due to convid. Be ready for hard work & long hours.


----------



## Devonte

Is the starting wage they have on you offer letter how much they will be actually paying you or is it something else to it?


----------



## Dcnewb4now

Devonte said:


> Is the starting wage they have on you offer letter how much they will be actually paying you or is it something else to it?


Depending on your key, there may be a shift differential.


----------



## SunnyShine

dabeastfromtheeast said:


> And if you are worried about it, you won't be expected to work mando OT for your first several weeks/months. Only once you are capable of running 100% and your trainer/OM is comfortable it, will they put you on the OT list.


At my DC, 4 weeks in and OT is mandatory. Currently, 100% means nothing. Orange vests are fair game.


----------



## abrosales

How long after orientation day do you start working? Do I start same weekend or what?


----------



## FrankM0421

abrosales said:


> How long after orientation day do you start working? Do I start same weekend or what?




We've recently had people start the same week.  They give you a paper telling you the day you start and give you a Z number and a temporary password.


----------



## Johnyj7657

SunnyShine said:


> At my DC, 4 weeks in and OT is mandatory. Currently, 100% means nothing. Orange vests are fair game.


At my dc mandatory ot means nothing.
We've been on doubles a year and have only seen the same 4 people show up and they show up like once a month.
So where the other 50 people are and how they get away with never coming in is beyond me.


----------



## SunnyShine

Johnyj7657 said:


> At my dc mandatory ot means nothing.
> We've been on doubles a year and have only seen the same 4 people show up and they show up like once a month.
> So where the other 50 people are and how they get away with never coming in is beyond me.


I've been noticing the same thing. Maybe not merely 4 people, but there are multiple people on weekend shift that I have never seen work a single day of OT on my key. I know one who gives his shift to a girl who wants the hours. The other ones though? No clue.. Everyone just seems to call out. How are they not written up for this?


----------



## InboundDCguy

SunnyShine said:


> I know one who gives his shift to a girl who wants the hours.


Your building still allows a TM to cover another TM’s mandatory hours?


----------



## Dcnewb4now

SunnyShine said:


> I've been noticing the same thing. Maybe not merely 4 people, but there are multiple people on weekend shift that I have never seen work a single day of OT on my key. I know one who gives his shift to a girl who wants the hours. The other ones though? No clue.. Everyone just seems to call out. How are they not written up for this?


Probably not calling out, probably have Fmla or schedule exceptions. On b1 nearly 50% of folks have either Fmla or schedule exceptions. We even had a girl who was being flexed to a different department  once tell the om they were lucky they came in that day because their Fmla just got reapproved. Lol


----------



## SunnyShine

InboundDCguy said:


> Your building still allows a TM to cover another TM’s mandatory hours?


Indeed. As long as they have able bodies, they don't care who comes in.


----------



## stupidhand

do they drug test at distribtuion center outbound that operate equipment?


----------



## BoxedIn

stupidhand said:


> do they drug test at distribtuion center outbound that operate equipment?


My building hasn't been doing drug tests for new hires. Though if you are operating equipment and have an accident that causes more then, I think, $200 of property damage, you get drug tested.


----------



## stupidhand

BoxedIn said:


> My building hasn't been doing drug tests for new hires. Though if you are operating equipment and have an accident that causes more then, I think, $200 of property damage, you get drug tested.


they basically explained it this way at orientation but i heard that during outbound after a month i will be trained on equipment, still a bit unsure but it seems everything is pointing to no drug testing unless you damage something or get hurt


----------



## SunnyShine

stupidhand said:


> they basically explained it this way at orientation but i heard that during outbound after a month i will be trained on equipment, still a bit unsure but it seems everything is pointing to no drug testing unless you damage something or get hurt


As a fellow outbounder who's trained on multiple PIT, you won't get drug tested unless you cause a certain amount of damage. Best way to avoid this is just don't do drugs 😏 Target policy. But, I will say they'd lose most of their employees if they drug tested the way some other companies do...


----------



## Johnyj7657

stupidhand said:


> do they drug test at distribtuion center outbound that operate equipment?



That's funny.

No, no they don't drug test.

The junkies they have been hiring have entertained us more than anything else.

You haven't lived until you've watched a heroin addict in depal throwing a fit.


----------



## DarianW

Orientation coming up next week, and I want to make sure that I am not going to be drug tested. I am about to quit my current job for Target and it'd really be a bummer if I was surprised at Orientation with a drug test.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

DarianW said:


> Orientation coming up next week, and I want to make sure that I am not going to be drug tested. I am about to quit my current job for Target and it'd really be a bummer if I was surprised at Orientation with a drug test.


You could of transfer from a store to a dc.


----------



## StarNme

I've got orientation next week, I'm excited about getting a good paying job but everyone I talk to are telling me that "It's very hard work, & most people only last 2-3 days because it's so hard of work", I'm 51yr female & am a hard worker Been a work-a-holic all my life but now I'm kinda worried if I'm gonna be able to make it & last OR is the work going to be too hard for someone of my age??


----------



## InboundDCguy

StarNme said:


> I've got orientation next week, I'm excited about getting a good paying job but everyone I talk to are telling me that "It's very hard work, & most people only last 2-3 days because it's so hard of work", I'm 51yr female & am a hard worker Been a work-a-holic all my life but now I'm kinda worried if I'm gonna be able to make it & last OR is the work going to be too hard for someone of my age??


Different people have different ideas of “hard work”. A lot depends on department and position, but if you’re comfortable standing and moving for 10-12hrs, you should be ok. No fear of heights or anything?


----------

